# Control cruiser para automoviles



## electrodent (Jun 11, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y deseo postear esta información y compartirla con uds. a ver si existe algo conocido para tal fin.
tengo un amigo que tenia en su cupe sierra impotada un control cruiser ,cuando llegaba a determinaba velox apretaba la tecla y mantenia la velox.
una vez me dijo que lo hacia por medio de un pulmoncito de vacio o algo asi y que al apretar el freno se desactibaba , el pero no me dejo ver nunca como era la historia .alguno sabe o tiene idea de algun ezquema de este tipo? le estare agradecido.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2008)

supongo que debe ser un sistema mecatronico que active una especie de palanca o trabaja mecanica a travez de un controlador electronico.
en eutos modernos ya viene colocado, y sobre todo viene tambien para regular la maxima velocidad q desarrolle el vehiculo.

creo q deberias de ingeniartelas con una especie de control pwm 555 o similar y algun sistema q no interfiera en los pedales del vehiculo mientras vas andando, solo q actue cuando lo necesitas.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y deseo postear esta información y compartirla con uds. a ver si existe algo conocido para tal fin. 
tengo un amigo que tenia en su cupe sierra impotada un control cruiser ,cuando llegaba a determinaba velox apretaba la tecla y mantenia la velox. 
una vez me dijo que lo hacia por medio de un pulmoncito de vacio o algo asi y que al apretar el freno se desactibaba , el pero no me dejo ver nunca como era la historia .alguno sabe o tiene idea de algun ezquema de este tipo? le estare agradecido. 


Bueno, alo que se hay dos tipo de control  cruiser, hay unos sencillos , que solamente mantiene la velocidad actual, y lo desactiva cuando se oprime el freno,  hay otros que tienen la habiliad de incrementar o disminuir la aceleracion con su boton correspondiente, y que se desactivan tambien al oprimir el freno.  bueno para la segunda version, se me ocurre algo asi como el dibujo,  si el motor de pasos, no es de buena potencia,  se usaria alguna especie de engranaje, que no interfiera   con el libre movimiento normal de la variilla del acelerador.
claro que se ocuapa una circuiteria que  energice el motor al oprimir el boton, y que gire en cualquier sentido en motor de pasos, para acelerar o desacelerar, y que al oprimir el pedal del freno,  se  desenergize el motor d epasos.  este pulso se puede tomar de las luces del STOP.

si  se quisiera algo mas sencillo como la primera version que menciono, en lugar de la varilla dentada y el motor de pasos, se usaria una lamina del material del transformadores,  y en lugar del motor de pasos  un electroiman, que se energize  cuando se oprima el boton, y que se desctive cuando se pisa el freno.

espero que no sea muy descabellada mi idea,  jejej

suerte.


----------



## electrodent (Jun 29, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes , lo cierto es que si bien hay vs ideas en curso una muy potable es la de un circuito cerrado por sistema de vacio,osea en un motor aspirado obtenes vacio por efecto del carburador ,entonces derivas el vacio hacia un pulmon y este activa otro pulmon con un brazo del cual comandamos el cable acelerador entre esta desviacion de vacio colocamos una electrovalvula de paso activada por una tecla y desacticvada por un pulsador al frenar ,de esta forma obtenemos que a mayor aceleracion mayor succion y por ende si aceleras a 40 km la succion que se genera circula y activa el cable a esa veloxidad ( ej del circuito cerrado ) manteniendo la veloxidad constante,habria que ver que margen de error existe y como poder corregirlo.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

hay vs ideas?
velox-veloxidad?
Expresate mejor que esto es un foro no el msn, saludos


----------

